# Where to buy a muzzleloader...



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hello all

well i recently posted a topic asking for muzzleloader buying tips

I have decided to go with the Thompson Encore pro hunter and wanting full camo

I cannot find the gun in any local stores and went to bass pro yesterday and they dont have that model, they would be able to order tho..

Can anyone recommend any good local gun shops that carry muzzleloaders? i really dont have any experience ever buying them, was going to try Michigun on tuesday to look..

I live in SE MI around Macomb/ Clinton Twp... so if anyone could help me out with gun shops or cabinets...  would be appreciated


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

If Michigun does not have one in stock they will get one ASAP. If their supplier has one they will get it in the store within a day or two. Michigun is a good place to do buisness.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Cabellas...If you get up to the Clare area Jay's sporting goods carry them..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Give V F Sports in Port Huron a call. They used to have some in stock. Jay's in Gaylord may also have what you are looking for.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Ray's new and used guns in Hillman has a bunch of them hanging on the wall. Kind of a long drive though......


----------



## HUNT-N-FISH 87 (Mar 22, 2010)

Williams Gun Sight Company in davision....I bought my TC Triumph there...they have good service.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

HUNT-N-FISH 87 said:


> Williams Gun Sight Company in davision....I bought my TC Triumph there...they have good service.



Can't go wrong here as well.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Muzzleloaders can be shipped directly to you, you don't need a FFL, so you have a ton of online options.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> Muzzleloaders can be shipped directly to you, you don't need a FFL, so you have a ton of online options.


Correct. I got my CVA from R&R Arms and couldn't have been happier.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Excellent choice! Practice


----------



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hmmmm i looked everywhere online and everywhere said FFL required... wouldve saved me 100$ or so if i couldve ordered online

called a few of the recommended gun stores and michigun was the closest for the price, Filled out paperwork today and hopefully get cleared and pick it up by friday

Soooo... Can anyone show me somewhere to order online? Everywhere i saw, including...Gun...broker...com says FFL required on like every gun aswell as 3 other online websites i was looking into


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Unless something has changed very recently, there is no need for an FFL to have a black powder gun shipped to you. This is why you see muzzleloaders in Bass Pro and Cabelas catalogs. The only possible exception might be the TC guns that can be fitted with a centerfire barrel??? I bought my muzzy from Bass Pro and had it shipped to my door and I know several others who have done the same.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out Bud's Gun Shop if you want to get one mailed to a FFL dealer. I don't think you can get one shipped direct since the frame will accept a center fire rifle barrel, shotgun barrel or even a pistol barrel.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Check out Bud's Gun Shop if you want to get one mailed to a FFL dealer. I don't think you can get one shipped direct since the frame will accept a center fire rifle barrel, shotgun barrel or even a pistol barrel.
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php


Yes, Encores do in fact require FFL paperwork, even with a muzzloader barrel installed. The CVA switch barrels do as well. Normal fixed barrel muzzleloaders can be purchased mail order no problem.


----------

